# whatsit?



## OldWrangler (Jan 13, 2014)

Rummaging through some old boxes of tools I ran across an item that I don't remember or know what it is. I know someone out there knows so I need your help. What is it and how is it used? The holes are marked 1/4, 5/16 and 3/8, whatever that means.
Thanks


----------



## Armandhammer (Dec 12, 2013)

Dowel clamp?


----------



## dawsonbob (Aug 5, 2013)

Sure looks like some kind of pocket hole or doweling jig to me.


----------



## Dal300 (Aug 4, 2011)

It's half of a doweling jig.
Like this kinda.


----------



## eltee (Jan 18, 2014)

Maybe a jig for drilling dowel holes.


----------



## 111 (Sep 2, 2013)

http://www.amazon.com/Vermont-American-17188-Carded-Doweling/dp/B0002YTVYU


----------



## buckeyedudes (Nov 1, 2009)

I don't know, but it's the nicest one I've seen!


----------



## nicholasrhall (Aug 19, 2012)

+1 dowel jig


----------



## distrbd (Sep 14, 2011)

After reading the replies I'd like to take a wild guess :a dowelling jig?


----------



## jap (Oct 10, 2012)

+1 to KevinJeffery


----------



## OldWrangler (Jan 13, 2014)

I knew y'all know what this was. I was kinda leaning toward a dowel jig but I wasn't sure. But since I rarely use dowels for building anything, it'll go back in the box with other stuff like a rabbet plane, a hand adze, a hand saw, nail set and other stuff I no longer use. I appreciate your help, y'all know just about everything and this forum has been a lot of help. I've got a lot of projects working. About the time one is glued up I have time to start another. My shop was a mess as I hadn't been in it for about 5 years. It was all full of spider webs, dust and dirt. Now that my health has gotten so much better I am back to doing something I really love. and I have found so much great wood, much of it I cut more than 5 years ago and it is dry and ready to go. I've got 8/4 Red Cedar, Bark Pocket Maple, Sassafras, Mesquite, Pecan and Bois D'Arc and projects fill my dreams at night. The wife has some ideas for when I run out or slow down. Now if my fingers will heal a little more from a careless table saw accident (not bad) I can really get after it. Thanks


----------



## richardwootton (Jan 17, 2013)

You should just give it up and send all of your lumber to me…


----------



## OldWrangler (Jan 13, 2014)

You wouldn't want to pay the shipping costs. I probably have 250-300 lbs of wood from scrap size to 8/4" x 8" x 8' and there is a lot of Bois D'Arc, Walnut and Mesquite and that stuff is heavy. Just got a call from a friend today to see if I wanted a stack of olive wood he has. That's where I'll be tomorrow. Can't pass up Texas Hill Country Olive. It's not as pretty of Mediterranean Olive but ours has some figure sometimes.


----------



## Gentile (Jun 3, 2013)

It's a bracket for holding golf Tees on a golf cart…


----------



## OldWrangler (Jan 13, 2014)

Gentile, I knew eventually someone would come up with a plausible answer. I don't know how all those others thought it was some kind of dowel jig. Thanks


----------

